# Reading and Listening on Kindle Fire HDX 7"



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am going to be traveling soon, and I thought it would be a good (and easy) idea to load some books onto my Kindle and add the listening feature. I thought I would be listening to the books through audible.com, but Amazon says that the audible app will not work on my Fire. I would like to access my entire audible library on my Fire, but can't figure out how.

What does the reading/listening feature use for audible on the Fire? Is the fidelity good, or is robotic speech like in the old text to speech Kindles. 

Generally I listen to audible books on my iPhone, but I can't figure out why I can't get an Audible app for my Kindle Fire since Amazon owns Audible. I think I am missing something that is right before my nose!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

If I remember correctly, the audible app comes installed already on the Fire, which is why you can't download it from the App Store.  I listen to my audible books on my Fire with no issues.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

OK, now I see the audible app at the top of the screen. However, it does not show any books in my library? How do I get my audible library to show up? When I go to Manage My Kindle on the Amazon site, then show my audible books, it does not give me an option to deliver to Kindle Fire. Actually, I am not an audible member right now. I had so many audible books in my library that I had not read that I stopped my membership. Now I am ready to start up again. However, I can still see all my audible books in my library on my iPhone.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

At the top of the audiobooks screen, you should see a choice of "cloud" or "on device." Choose cloud. Then you should see a grid listing all your audiobooks. Touch on the audiobook you want to download, and it should download to your Fire. You can download as many books as you have space for and want to carry around.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My Fire still says Library is Empty when I click on the cloud.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> My Fire still says Library is Empty when I click on the cloud.


I think that you may need to tie your Audible account to your Amazon account. I believe you said you hadn't had an of active membership in a while. I think I did this quite a while ago but I forgot how. I would play around with the Audible stuff on the Amazon side and with the Audible site and see if you can tie them together.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

You use your same Amazon password as the audible. Maybe, you could pick a free audible book, or kindle book that has an audible book to test out, because then, you then you have to put your password in.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you already have books in an Audible library, you're going to need to log in to your Audible account using your usual Audible password.  Then, somewhere on the landing screen, it should ask you if you want to link your Amazon account.  Once you do that, you'll use your Amazon credentials to log into Amazon.  And the Audible books should show up on your audiobooks tab on your Fire.

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Something magical just happened. I went to audible.com. My password was saved, so I didn't even have to enter it. I changed some filters, and all my books showed in my library. Then I went back to My Account on the Amazon site. I filtered for audible books. They all popped up and now give me an option to download to my Fire. However, they still do not show up on my Fire, in the cloud or on the device. Mystery.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I basically do nothing with audible -- but I have an account and a couple of free books for testing.  Jane, your problem sounds like the difficulty I had last fall -- was really just testing things and my device wasn't behaving the same as Betsy's.  I tried several things -- I had help from a MayDay guy -- and then he suggested he deregister it and reregister it and then I restart it.  That fixed the issue.  Because he couldn't stay on MayDay while I did the restart, he actually phoned me and walked me through it -- not that it was difficult -- and made sure the problem was fixed before he closed the case.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am almost afraid to deregister and re-register. I can just see losing everything. I guess a call to MayDay is in order soon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I am almost afraid to deregister and re-register. I can just see losing everything. I guess a call to MayDay is in order soon.


Well, but you CAN'T LOSE EVERYTHING . . . it's all still there at Amazon. For some reason your device just isn't talking to their servers properly. The WORST that would happen is that you could maybe lose browser bookmarks and maybe email log in credentials. But when you re-register and sync, the device will even still know its own name.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I am almost afraid to deregister and re-register. I can just see losing everything. I guess a call to MayDay is in order soon.


Ann's right, you're not going to lose anything if you de register/reregister... Although if you've deleted stuff from your carousel you'll probably have to delete it again


----------

